# Japan Forum > All Things Japanese >  Kafunsho could be cherry blossom allergy (not cedar)

## Sharingan

I heard a medical specialist of allergies talking about pollen allergy in Japan. He said that the cherry blossoms could be the real cause of the high percentage of "kafunsho" in Japan. The Japanese blame it on sugi (Japanese cedars), but there are few sugi in Tokyo and a lot of sakura (cherry trees). This specialist thought about this after finding that many Japanese living in England, France, Belgium and Germany also had strong "kafunsho". There is no sugi in Europe. He said that the Japanese who have kafunsho in Europe all live in residential districts with a lot of cherry trees. I think it makes sense.

----------


## Maciamo

Mind you, if it is really sakura that cause allergies in half of the Japanese population the authorities aren't going to admit it. They have planted cherry trees in every park and along every canal or river or castle moat in Japan. This would be terrible news. What could be done then ? Cut all the cherry trees and at the same time destroy the essence of Japan ? I don't think so. Japan without sakura is even less Japan that if you banned the sushi. 

But is it possible that sakura cause allergy ? Obviously yes ! Any plant or flower or foodstuff can cause allergy if humans are exposed too much to it for a too prolonged period. What other sort of pollen are the Japanese more exposed to in Spring than cherry pollen ? None. What's more cherry trees are planted near houses (unlike sugi) and blossoms fly everywhere in the streets in a very visible and undeniable fashion. I don't remember ever _seeing_ sugi pollen flying about.

----------


## Zatoya

Obession lead to excess. Excess lead to negative reaction from the body. Allergies are caused by excesses. What can we call the Japanese enthusiasm for cherry trees if not excessive ? Its a miracle that they dont all sneeze when cherry petals fly all over the place !

----------


## A ke bono kane kotto

Go tell a Nihonjin that she is allergic to sakura...  :Silly:

----------

